# Got Some Stickers!!!



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

This is the first set I got made for the timing gantry. Tell me whatcha think.


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: That's sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow -- looks very professional! :thumbsup: 
Nice design.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Wow -- looks very professional! :thumbsup:
> Nice design.


Looks can be decieving. I did a terrible job of applying them. There are quite a few small bubbles and they're not exactly straight, but a nice sharp exacto knife cleaned it up ok. The design is from the California Speedway logo as well as some other tracks that are the same. I live in San Jacinto, CA so I was contemplating either "San Jacinto Parkway", "San Jacinto Motor Speedway", or "San Jacinto Super Speedway". The last just seemed to flow better. I'm happy with it..for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Sometimes you can get the bubbles out by carefully putting a pinhole in them and using a clean cloth and you finger to gently rub them out. Nice work. mj


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sometimes you can get the bubbles out by carefully putting a pinhole in them and using a clean cloth and you finger to gently rub them out. Nice work. mj


Yea, the guy at work who made them for me gave me some similar pointers. He said if I didn't get them on perfect that they would have bubbles just because they are waterproof and do not "breath" well. When I get home from work this afternoon I'll try and "polish" them up a bit using a pin.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

To help in reduce the air pockets try this. If you can get your friend to make you up a couple more just fill a spray bottle with water, add a drop of dishwashing detergent now spray onto the back of the decal, next position the decal and with a small squeege or a credit card slowly work the air pockets out.
After the water under the decal evaporates the adhesive under the decal does it's job.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

Tycoarm said:


> To help in reduce the air pockets try this. If you can get your friend to make you up a couple more just fill a spray bottle with water, add a drop of dishwashing detergent now spray onto the back of the decal, next position the decal and with a small squeege or a credit card slowly work the air pockets out.
> After the water under the decal evaporates the addhesive under the decal does it's job.



Thanks, I'll use that approach on my next try. I do have some extras and am also having a cpiple of different designs made up.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Awesome looking. Very nice touch. :thumbsup:


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

Ligier Runner said:


> Awesome looking. Very nice touch. :thumbsup:


Thanks. It's about all I can do right now because it was free. I'm on hold for buying more "stuff" because I needed to buy parts for my bike. As mentioned in a previous thread, I found my rear tail section craked, which cost me $125 to replace, then last week I had to purchase a new rear tire and rear brake pads that costed $230. Sucks I know, but my bike comes first as it's my daily driver. It will take a couple weeks to generate some extra cash for the track build, but I'm still having fun playing with the current setup.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

As I said before, time and money seems to be the only thing that holds any of us back. Imagination, resources, and knowledge that others freely share are all in abundance.


----------

